# PCD SC to TX



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

First time to do PCD. Planning to drive back to Austin from SC. Looking for recommendations on a nice route back home.

Planning to hit these places so far.

The Dragon
Cherohala Skyway
Nashville, TN or Memphis, TN for BBQ

Suggestions?

Thx


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

MacGeoghegan said:


> First time to do PCD. Planning to drive back to Austin from SC. Looking for recommendations on a nice route back home.
> 
> Planning to hit these places so far.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Fest. Memphis for BBQ would be my recommendation.


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks, I should be been clearer.

Looks for suggestion on a route back to TX from SC.

Thx


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

What do you want to see??

Music scene in Nashville is obviously world class. You already have the best BBQ in the world so Memphis for just ribs would be questionable in my book.:dunno:

From Nashville you could go south on I-65 to hit the beaches at Destin / Pensacola / then "Les bons temps" in New Orleans. :thumbup:


----------



## The Other Tom (Sep 28, 2002)

laser said:


> You already have the best BBQ in the world so Memphis for just ribs would be questionable in my book.:dunno:


TX BBQ is typically beef. Memphis is typically pork. Big difference. Once you've tasted pork, you'll never go back


----------



## laser (Aug 2, 2004)

OH MY, ..... pork is good but a Texas style smoked beef brisket served on newspaper tablecloth in one of the small towns around Austin (or in my back yard) is to die for!

Now for some boudin, jambalaya, etouffee, gumbo, on the drive back home through South LA .....


----------



## ArtX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

laser said:


> OH MY, ..... pork is good but a Texas style smoked beef brisket served on newspaper tablecloth in one of the small towns around Austin (or in my back yard) is to die for!
> 
> Now for some boudin, jambalaya, etouffee, gumbo, on the drive back home through South LA .....


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

Hehe, I eat at Franklin BBQ (Bon Appetit's pick as best BBQ joint in the US) often. There are some great BBQ planes around Austin. I've been to them all.:bigpimp:

Been to NOLA many times, August is probably not the best month to visit, but I guess it's an option.

Anything worth seeing in Northern Louisiana, Mississippi, Arkansas or Alabama?

Thanks for the tips! Keep'em coming!

Peace


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

You can drive down to Atlanta and get stuck in the worst traffic outside of LA. (One of the reasons I moved)


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

JustinTJ said:


> You can drive down to Atlanta and get stuck in the worst traffic outside of LA. (One of the reasons I moved)


Nice. I'll make note. Thanks!


----------



## need4speed (May 26, 2006)

I would head up into TN via the dragon then take I 40 from Knoxville to Nashville and catch the Natchez trace as it heads South West. You can take it all the way to Natchez or as far as Jackson and catch I 20. N4S


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like a cool drive back.

Thanks!


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

PCD date confirmed, 8/17! The wait is killing me.


----------



## texan5 (Apr 20, 2011)

make sure to stop by Barber museum in Burmingham.

as to the route, there is Natches Trace that's going your way. You can take it to Natchez, then cut across the lakes. I rode my bike that way once, that beats the interstate. Now the trace is SLOW...


----------



## MacGeoghegan (Jul 17, 2011)

Anyone have any tips on reserving an additional night in the same room at the Marriott. I don't want to rush around and have to haul my luggage around all day at PCD. Plan to spend the next day in the area anyway. Thanks


----------



## ArtX5 (Sep 27, 2004)

MacGeoghegan said:


> Anyone have any tips on reserving an additional night in the same room at the Marriott. I don't want to rush around and have to haul my luggage around all day at PCD. Plan to spend the next day in the area anyway. Thanks


I believe that they will give you BMW rate for additional days, just call them.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

MacGeoghegan said:


> Anyone have any tips on reserving an additional night in the same room at the Marriott. I don't want to rush around and have to haul my luggage around all day at PCD. Plan to spend the next day in the area anyway. Thanks


Just indicate this request when emailing your travel form back to us. If you have already sent in your travel, just send another email to that account indicating this request.

Currently our corporate rate is $107 + tax (which includes breakfast).

Look forward to meeting you soon :thumbup:


----------



## BEAMN (Jun 6, 2011)

I will be heading to PCD on Sept 1st to pick up my 2011 Z4 with a drive back to Houston. Would you mind sharing the details of your return trip to Texas? I have planned a trip to Knoxville area but still trying to plan the rest of the trip home. 

Thanks!

PCD 9/2/2011: 2011 Z4 AW, Coral Red, 6MT, PP, SP, CA, NAV, HS, Anti Theft, PDC, USB


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't know if you already firmed up your route...I did a road trip from SC to Los Angeles back in May. Chose the East Coastal route down to Florida then back up the Panhandle, thru New Orleans then into Texas. Spent a night in San Antonio.

Here's was my route planning thread with lots of great input:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=534507

Here's my trip report:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=548144

Have a great time. I know you will!


----------



## ahimanic (Nov 15, 2007)

BTW, Buc-ee's rocks!

They do 'em big in Texas.


----------

